# Gli arbitri ed il Milan.



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ok, adesso basta.
Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Anche io dico basta, ci stanno daneggiando e nessuno dice niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Pienamente d'accordo. Ormai é troppo evidente, specialmente in Supercoppa ed oggi si sono viste delle cose oscena. Arbitri che decidono come hanno da andare le partite, negano l'evidenza che comunque vedono


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Atteggiamento da provinciale sbagliato e deprecabile.
Ci manca di dare alibi alle capre


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Stavo pensando allargando il discorso, che non ricordo una nostra vittoria, scudetto o cl, che sia stata macchiata da qualche favore arbitrale sfacciato. Non so quante tifoserie possano dire la stessa cosa, e parlo dal milan di Sacchi in poi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Rivolgere il post a Leonardo. C’è poco da guardare in Serie A, Calciopoli non ha cambiato nulla; è così da 70 anni e così sarà. Non ha senso seguire campionati così, in Italia è letteralmente tutto marcio, il calcio non fa eccezione. Il tutto rispecchia il grado di civiltà, valori e consapevolezza del popolino italiano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento da provinciale sbagliato e deprecabile.
> Ci manca di dare alibi alle capre



Ok ma se c'è rigore ed espulsione bisogna anche sottolinearlo.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ok ma se c'è rigore ed espulsione bisogna anche sottolinearlo.



Intendo dire che è sbagliato abbandonarsi al vittimismo, non dire cone stanno le cose.
È questa è una discusssione che mira al vittimismo.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Da mesi attendo LiuNerd e Paolomaldinicheilmondocinvidia davanti alle telecamere a dire qualcosa. Mai nulla.
Ha alzato la voce una sola volta (dopo la Supercoppa) il mago di Corigliano Calabro ma se n'è pentito pubblicamente subito dopo; evidentemente non dobbiamo protestare per accordi di alto livello: se non disturbiamo il manovratore, arrivierà qualche beneficio sotto altra forma.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che è sbagliato abbandonarsi al vittimismo, non dire cone stanno le cose.
> È questa è una discusssione che mira al vittimismo.



Ma quale vittimismo.. perfavore..


----------



## Devil man (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ok ma se c'è rigore ed espulsione bisogna anche sottolinearlo.



Non c'era rigore perché c'è stato prima il fuorigioco? o mi sbaglio ho letto diversi post su Twitter dove molti sottolineano che alla Var room hanno segnalato il fuorigioco... Se no era rigore netto!


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma quale vittimismo.. perfavore..



Si vabbena via è tutta colpa dell’arbitro, è in atto una congiura.
Iscriviamo la squadra in svizzera.
Poi vabbè abbiamo giocato un tempo imbarazzante ma che c’entra se non era per l’arbitro si vinceva sicuro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Mettiamoci Conte alla panchina del Milan
così la terna arbitrale ci da il colpo di grazia già all'andata di serie A 
senza nessuna speranza di podio nel ritorno...

non lo so... con noi è sempre stato così 
Bho forse quello che tolgono alla rube 
c'è lo danno a noi.. una tradizione o legge nn scritta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che è sbagliato abbandonarsi al vittimismo, non dire cone stanno le cose.
> È questa è una discusssione che mira al vittimismo.



Bhe almeno la possibilità alle vittime di fare le vittime.. 
nemmeno questo? non possiamo lamentarci dell'assassino ? 

che poi la storia nn cambi.. lo so ! 
ma lo sfogo cristo ci vuole

oppure puoi dire che stasera i tifosi del milan nn sono vittime di scempi sul campo?


----------



## vannu994 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe almeno la possibilità alle vittime di fare le vittime..
> nemmeno questo? non possiamo lamentarci dell'assassino ?
> 
> che poi la storia nn cambi.. lo so !
> ...



Il rosso a Pellegrini era sacrosanto, il rigore non ho ancora capito come è andata la cosa quindi non mi esprimo. Ma per la partita di stasera è già un miracolo se abbiamo portato a casa un punto. Siamo vittime del non calcio che giochiamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci sputano in faccia ogni settimana, incredibile


----------



## GenioSavicevic (4 Febbraio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Nel nostro paese tutti si lamentano perchè prima o poi qualcosa porta indietro. Noi invece abbiamo un allenatore che vuole fare il lord inglese in un paese dove invece chi più alza la voce più ottiene. Foste un arbitro e in una decisione dubbia a chi dareste ragione? alla squadra di quello che se è stato commesso un errore va in conferenza e fa scoppiare un putiferio o a quello che anche se la decisione sarà errata sminuirà la cosa e l'errore cadrà nel dimenticatoio? Ci mancava un allenatore oltre che senza personalità e scarso pure unico esempio italiano di fair play


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Maresca è un pezzo di sterco ridicolo e schifoso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Anche ieri era evidente l'atteggiamento degli arbitri verso di noi.
Rigore non dato su Paquetà e gol di Borini annullato in maniera ridicola dopo mezz'ora, l'avesse fatto sullo 0-0 avrei voluto vedere, tralasciando le continue perdite di tempo dell'Empoli lasciate impunite, poi come ha fermato una nostra ripartenza su punizione a nostro favore nel recupero del primo tempo è stato emblematico, tutto lo stadio a fischiare questo pagliaccio.
Quest'anno è una persecuzione, vogliono la Roma in Champions League, è evidente. 
Appena starnutiscono gli fischiano un rigore a favore, ed è contro il regolamento fischiare un rigore contro quella squadra inutile.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Febbraio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando allargando il discorso, che non ricordo una nostra vittoria, scudetto o cl, che sia stata macchiata da qualche favore arbitrale sfacciato. Non so quante tifoserie possano dire la stessa cosa, e parlo dal milan di Sacchi in poi.



Il recupero sulla Lazio nello scudetto di Zaccheroni.
I biancocelesti piagnucolano ancora per qualche indecifrabile motivo.

La prima Coppa Campioni di Sacchi con la nebbia di Belgrado (fortunati più che ladri)


----------



## sunburn (23 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il recupero sulla Lazio nello scudetto di Zaccheroni.
> I biancocelesti piagnucolano ancora per qualche indecifrabile motivo.
> 
> La prima Coppa Campioni di Sacchi con la nebbia di Belgrado (fortunati più che ladri)



Tra l'altro nella seconda partita non ci diedero questo gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2019)

Ci svegliamo o no?


----------



## Anguus (30 Marzo 2019)

Fanno i bulletti con Biglia e Kessie mandandoli davanti alle telecamere ma non alzano un dito contro questi arbitraggi scandalosi! E' vergognoso.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Dove sono i dirigenti?la proprietà?quel finto tifoso presidente di Scaroni?


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Quello visto stasera è scandaloso. Qualcuno doveva mettere le mani in faccia ad Orsato a costo di non giocare più. Qualcuno deve parlare


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Aspettate e sperate che parlino.
Maldini e Leonardo non faranno un fiato, come al solito.
Al massimo Gattuso chiederà scusa preventivamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Due rigori in 7 mesi di campionato, entrambi rivisti al var perchè non li avevano assegnati durante la partita, altrimenti manco quelli ci davano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Non tutti i rigori c'erano, ma chiaro che alla Juve li avrebbero dati tutti.

C'è un evidente problema di peso politico della società, Scaroni si è fatto eleggere consigliere in Lega ma è un pupazzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Fanno i bulletti con Biglia e Kessie mandandoli davanti alle telecamere ma non alzano un dito contro questi arbitraggi scandalosi! E' vergognoso.



ti darei 5 reputazioni positive

ma te ne posso dare solo 1


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

aggiungo, ma quei fenomeni della curva hanno perso la parola anche loro??


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2019)

Troppo da gentiluomini prendersela con l'arbitro. Intanto ce la prendiamo in culo.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungo, ma quei fenomeni della curva hanno perso la parola anche loro??



la curva è morta da oltre 10 anni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

Il primo rigore di fallo di mano è ASSURDO che non sia stato dato il rigore, malafede pura. Braccio staccato dal corpo con palleggi interrotto, non esiste di non fare un rigore del genere
Il secondo su calhanoglu non c'era
Il terzo di piatek è molto dubbio, diciamo che col pallone chiaramente toccato rivisto al replay era da aspettarsi che non l'avrebbe fischiato

In ogni caso un rigore chiarissimo non dato, uno dei tanti di questa stagione


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

In ogni caso non capisco perché﻿ Leonardo sia andato a fare sceneggiate dopo la partita con l'Olympiacos (che era importante, ma ormai si era usciti e quindi sticavoli) e non adesso dopo varie partite con episodi sfavorevoli e con una lotta Champions ancora nel vivo, che diamine﻿ di ragionamenti fa?

﻿


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ce la prendiamo tranquillamente in quel posto come al solito. 

Appena ho letto Orsato Doveri ho scritto: 'FINITA'
Va beh


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

Se dopo una partitaccia del genere stiamo qui a parlare di arbitri, non ne usciremo più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In ogni caso non capisco perché﻿ Leonardo sia andato a fare sceneggiate dopo la partita con l'Olympiacos (che era importante, ma ormai si era usciti e quindi sticavoli) e non adesso dopo varie partite con episodi sfavorevoli e con una lotta Champions ancora nel vivo, che diamine﻿ di ragionamenti fa?
> 
> ﻿



ti ricordi che galliani faceva la stessa cosa??

campionato muto dopo oscenità, champions polemiche per niente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se dopo una partitaccia del genere stiamo qui a parlare di arbitri, non ne usciremo più.



E' giusto anche parlarne se non ti fischiano due rigori in una partita. 
Standosene zitti abbiamo visto i risultati, 2 rigori in 7 mesi dati solo grazie al Var.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se dopo una partitaccia del genere stiamo qui a parlare di arbitri, non ne usciremo più.



Preferiamo continuare a negare l'evidenza? Fanno bene a distruggerci allora. Ci meritiamo le peggio cose.


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se dopo una partitaccia del genere stiamo qui a parlare di arbitri, non ne usciremo più.



Va cacciato Gattuso,chiaro,ma va anche presa una posizione nei confronti di questi mafiosi. Ci prendono continuamente a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Marzo 2019)

Nonostante il var te lo chiami non dai quel rigore?? 
Vero SFIORA la palla.. ma la palla resta giocabile e stende Piatek. È rigore tutta la vita.. è regolamento.
Ci stanno massacrando.
Orsato poi deve avere dei conti in sospeso con noi.. ci odia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Marzo 2019)

Volano sempre gialli al minimo sindacale 
la protesta si trasforma immediatamente in giallo 
i telecronisti(squallidi) parlano di stile inglese nell'arbitrale 
peccato che era in favore solo x una squadra 
cioè ai nostri non fischiava.. mentre con loro manco dovevano cadere(x 2 volte) x fischiargli il fallo.

p.s. Con Conte dove volete andare ??? Pazzi i loro sostenitori


----------



## CarpeDiem (31 Marzo 2019)

In un paese normale Orsato dovrebbe arbitrare la sua prossima partita di calcio professionistico nel 2025


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Marzo 2019)

Partite come quella di ieri mi fanno passare la voglia di seguire la Serie A e fanno capire perche nonostante la VAR in Italia l'arbitraggio sia comunque ancora un problema gigantescho.

Ieri Orsato non é andato in campo per arbitrare una partita di campionato in modo onesto. É entrato in campo per dire "Ragazii, qui commando io. Io decido cosa é un fallo e cosa non é un fallo. Se non vi va bene, vi butto fuori e ve ne pentirete". Deliri di omnipotenza. Una persona con un carattere del genere non dovrebbe nemmeno arbitrare gli pulcini.

Non é tanto il rigore su Piatek (che si puo dare ma che non si deve dare) a far mi arrabiare ma la gestione della partita in generale.

Ieri per esempio Suso salta un difensore della Sampdoria e sta per entrare in area, il difensore lo scalcia. Fallo ed ammonizione automatica. Orsato? Niente, non c'era fallo.
Perche ha deciso cosi? Perche un paio di minuti prima aveva gia ammonito Suso per proteste. Cioe...Orsato - il super partes - ha deciso di non farci caso perche il giocatore ha osato di criticarlo. Allora le regole a cosa servono?

La gestione cartellini la dice lunga, i nostri giocatori per ogni protesta sono stati ammoniti, una cosa assurda che vediamo gia tutta questa stagione con alcuni arbitri maestri del ammonizione per proteste (Orsato e mi pare Doveri).

Castillejo ammonito per proteste dopo un fallo di mano netto, un rigore non assegnato senza controllo al VAR. 

Ma come si puo continuare cosi? C#e bisogno di un corpo neutrale che giudica arbitri. Non é possibile che uno si pone come Orsato e la settimana dopo puo andare a fischiare un altro partita senza alcun tipo di critica. É assurdo.

L'unica speranza che si ha contro arbitri del genere e che li venga un malore, perche non c'e nessun istituzione sportiva che ne fa qualcosa.


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partite come quella di ieri mi fanno passare la voglia di seguire la Serie A e fanno capire perche nonostante la VAR in Italia l'arbitraggio sia comunque ancora un problema gigantescho.
> 
> Ieri Orsato non é andato in campo per arbitrare una partita di campionato in modo onesto. É entrato in campo per dire "Ragazii, qui commando io. Io decido cosa é un fallo e cosa non é un fallo. Se non vi va bene, vi butto fuori e ve ne pentirete". Deliri di omnipotenza. Una persona con un carattere del genere non dovrebbe nemmeno arbitrare gli pulcini.
> 
> ...



Sistema marcio come nel pre calciopoli. Il problema è che ora non c'è un Moratti che possa contrastare questa mafia. Vedo un futuro fatto di soli gobbi a seguire il calcio in Italia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2019)

Ci prendiamo in silenzio anche questa?


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci prendiamo in silenzio anche questa?



Ovvio. Siamo il nulla in loro confronto, sportivamente e politicamente.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Non contiamo più nulla.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Altro capolavoro di Rizzoli e la sua banda..


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

E' da quando seguo il calcio che subiamo contro i soliti. Non è bastata calciopoli, quelli lì sono diventati ancora più potenti e spudorati, non se ne esce.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Quest'anno è davvero orribile sotto questo punto di vista.
Ma noi siamo il Milan, non possiamo lamentarci, dobbiamo stare zitti e prenderla in quel posto.


----------



## mil77 (6 Aprile 2019)

Io mi chiedo cosa giochiamo a fare contro la Juve....


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è davvero orribile sotto questo punto di vista.
> Ma noi siamo il Milan, non possiamo lamentarci, dobbiamo stare zitti e prenderla in quel posto.



C'è la speranza, non essendoci più Galliani che era pappa e ciccia con quelli, che qualcuno alzi la voce anzi DEVE farlo.


----------



## mark (6 Aprile 2019)

Sono schifato


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma il calcio di Mandzukic a Romagnoli in area?


----------



## markjordan (6 Aprile 2019)

l'ammonizione di chala e il fabbro betancur intonso ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Quest'anno è una cosa allucinante, mai vista una roba del genere in 15 anni che guardo il Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Non dimentichiamo che il Milan è l’ unica squadra italiana che oscura il prestigio della Juventus e questo ce lo fanno pagare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Un rigore entro il 2030 ce lo fischieranno secondo voi?


----------



## Victorss (6 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi ormai è chiaro. È palese che abbiamo contro la federazione arbitri o la FIGC.
SOLO nelle ultime 3 partite ci mancano 5 rigori!!! CINQUE!!! di cui almeno 4 nettissimi!
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? A fine anno vorrei fare un conteggio di tutti i torti arbitrali subiti e vedere cosa ne esce. 
Ormai il campionato lo guardo come fosse il wrestling, è tutto pilotato, è tutto un grande fratello.
Ho la nausea e il vomito, guardare questo sport è diventato uno schifo.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Non vogliono che otteniamo punti al Conad stadium, e soprattutto non ci vogliono in Champions.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non vogliono che otteniamo punti al Conad stadium, e soprattutto non *ci vogliono in Champions.*



Ne sono convinto anche io, quest'anno è veramente uno scandalo.


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno mi deve spiegare come Mandzukic abbia potuto litigare e scalciare prima Romagnoli, poi Piotek, poi Calabria e via dicendo---già ammonito...e non esser cacciato.

Che abbia finito la partita ha dell'incredibile!!!

Poi vedi un giallo a Chala inesistente....dopo che il primo tempo Bentancur avrà fatto 5-6 falli di cui uno sicuramente da giallo su BORINI....e niente...

Il rigore di Sandro poi tralasciamo....


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare come Mandzukic abbia potuto litigare e scalciare prima Romagnoli, poi Piotek, poi Calabria e via dicendo---già ammonito...e non esser cacciato.
> 
> Che abbia finito la partita ha dell'incredibile!!!
> 
> ...



Amico mio giocavamo contro la Juventus, a Torino...


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2019)

SUDDITANZA. 

Questa c'è, nei confronti della Juve. 

Non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni contro di loro, hanno paura di entrare nella negatività che li porterebbe a danneggiare la loro carriera... nel dubbio fanno a finta di niente...anche quando non ci sono dubbi lo fanno, questa sera se l'è fatta sotto l'arbitro.


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ormai è chiaro. È palese che abbiamo contro la federazione arbitri o la FIGC.
> SOLO nelle ultime 3 partite ci mancano 5 rigori!!! CINQUE!!! di cui almeno 4 nettissimi!
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? A fine anno vorrei fare un conteggio di tutti i torti arbitrali subiti e vedere cosa ne esce.
> Ormai il campionato lo guardo come fosse il wrestling, è tutto pilotato, è tutto un grande fratello.
> Ho la nausea e il vomito, guardare questo sport è diventato uno schifo.



Stessa impressione ma la colpa è nostra che continuiamo questo spettacolo indegno.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> SUDDITANZA.
> 
> Questa c'è, nei confronti della Juve.
> 
> Non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni contro di loro, hanno paura di entrare nella negatività che li porterebbe a danneggiare la loro carriera... nel dubbio fanno a finta di niente...anche quando non ci sono dubbi lo fanno, questa sera se l'è fatta sotto l'arbitro.



Hai detto bene, nel dubbio sempre a favore loro. Il guaio è che ormai fanno rientrare nell’area del dubbio episodi chiari per poterli valutare a piacimento.


----------



## folletto (6 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> SUDDITANZA.
> 
> Questa c'è, nei confronti della Juve.
> 
> Non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni contro di loro, hanno paura di entrare nella negatività che li porterebbe a danneggiare la loro carriera... nel dubbio fanno a finta di niente...anche quando non ci sono dubbi lo fanno, questa sera se l'è fatta sotto l'arbitro.



C'è qualcosa in più della semplice sudditanza


----------



## Ivan lancini (6 Aprile 2019)

Fossi in elliot manderei tutti gli arbitri in tribunale per rompere questo sistema di sicuro qualcosa esce perché si vede a occhio nudo che il calcio italiano e più marcio di una banana lasciata un mese nel porta frutta!!
E davvero orribile per un tifoso assistere a queste cose!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

La serie A è corrotta 
punto.
cambiate il nome in Corrotta A 
x festeggiare 8° anno dei furti in successione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> SUDDITANZA.
> 
> Questa c'è, nei confronti della Juve.
> 
> Non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni contro di loro, hanno paura di entrare nella negatività che li porterebbe a danneggiare la loro carriera... nel dubbio fanno a finta di niente...anche quando non ci sono dubbi lo fanno, questa sera se l'è fatta sotto l'arbitro.



non esiste è un mito 
una scusa che non regge oltretutto 

perché non era la Rube quella che finiva 7° tutte le volte? 
no li non era Rubentus ma Juventus che non pagava il cammello


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare come Mandzukic abbia potuto litigare e scalciare prima Romagnoli, poi Piotek, poi Calabria e via dicendo---già ammonito...e non esser cacciato.
> 
> Che abbia finito la partita ha dell'incredibile!!!
> 
> ...



il calcio con reazione di Piatek era da rosso tutta la vita 
ma ovviamente il var tace.. solo con noi interviene x Kessie 
omettendo le entrate killer dei rubentini 

3 furti su 3 e io che ci speravo in Fabbri 
in una partita alla pari 
mi sono illuso


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è una cosa allucinante, mai vista una roba del genere in 15 anni che guardo il Milan.



2005 e 2006 era peggio..ancora mi ricordo un gol di dhorasoo annullato col bologna mi pare. un tiro da fuori area. devo ancora capire il motivo... dei lavori a siena scandalosi... quest'anno ci stiamo avvicinando parecchio


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> SUDDITANZA.
> 
> Questa c'è, nei confronti della Juve.
> 
> Non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni contro di loro, hanno paura di entrare nella negatività che li porterebbe a danneggiare la loro carriera... nel dubbio fanno a finta di niente...anche quando non ci sono dubbi lo fanno, questa sera se l'è fatta sotto l'arbitro.



sudditanza.... no è un termine riduttivo.

diciamo che una squadra ti manda su se la favorisci e ti manda giù se non lo fai. questa è mafia, è pagare il pizzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2019)

Come già detto in passato, continuo a considerare la situazione di oggi più grave di quella di Calciopoli.
Per via dell'omertà.

Allora, tutti sapevano e tutti parlavano. Moggi rubava. Non era mai stato in discussione questa cosa. Se ne parlava liberamente, non solo nei bar ma anche nelle trasmissioni TV. Che Moggi fosse un ladro non era un meme, era opinione pubblica. Quindi a un certo punto non ci fu timore a far scoppiare il bubbone.

Oggi tutti sanno allo stesso modo, ma nessuno parla. La Juve è già stata punita in passato, c'è il pensiero implicito che abbia già pagato. Quindi nessuno ha più il coraggio di accusarla. Non c'è un personaggio capro espiatorio/macchiettistico come Moggi da accusare. C'è il VAR.

La situazione di oggi è apparentemente senza via d'uscita per l'omertà, e in più non c'è un altro piatto della bilancia per contrastare il peso politico di Agnelli. Galliani e Berlusconi, personaggi che non voglio mai più vedere al Milan nemmeno per scherzo, avevano comunque una voce e una caratura politica negli equilibri del calcio. Moratti idem. Sensi faceva casino. 
Oggi c'è solo la Juve a fare da governo e opposizione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Come diceva Scaroni, fottiamocene del campionato e facciamo in modo di qualificarci alla Champions o all'Europa League (più probabile quest'anno) e cercare di andare il più lontano possibile, la Serie A è una pagliacciata ormai.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Per me questa è la peggiore annata arbitrale contro il Milan dal tragico 2004-05. A me sembra si siano messi d'accordo per far andare in Champions la Roma


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Aprile 2019)

Penso non possa più essere considerata sfortuna. 
Non dobbiamo arrivare quarti. Noi ci mettiamo del nostro, ma la classe arbitrale si sta assicurando di non farci avere speranze


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Aprile 2019)

Sono passati 20 anni e le cose sono sempre le stesse, se non peggio. Questi dovrebbero giocare in promozione, altro che Serie A. Ladri.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso basta.
> Più di una volta in questa stagione abbiamo assistito ad arbitraggi osceni e siamo sempre stati zitti.
> Le altre big, al primo torto subito, mandano subito dirigenti ed allenatori a protestare davanti alle telecamere. Atteggiamento sicuramente non "di classe", ma che poi ha spesso una conseguenza positiva sul campo.
> Penso che i nostri debbano mettere da parte la signorilità e dire chiaramente che ci siamo rotti le palle.



Non so quanto convenga ribellarsi: i singoli club cercano di ottenere il massimo da questo sistema pro-juve, ottenendo così dei favori ricambiando le scansate con la juve.
Magari un singolo club può fare una denuncia per far aprire un'inchiesta ma probabilmente il sistema odierno è un sistema fantasma: le connessioni con la juve sarebbero difficili da provare, è nell'associazione arbitri e nella FIGC che c'è il marcio.
Gli arbitri poi non sono affatto comprati, non certo partita dopo partita, forse mai una volta in carriera. 
E' proprio la possibilità di far carriera il premio. Sto Fabbri come ha potuto arbitrare Juve-Milan nella stagione d'esordio? Abbiamo visto il perchè: è stato eccezionalmente bravo ad ignorare le immagini del VAR e a condurre la partita come programmato.
E' il modello, il capostipite degli arbitri del futuro, che in dote dovranno aver la capacità di distorcere la realtà, per certificare, istituzionalizzare, i furti.


----------



## folletto (7 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come già detto in passato, continuo a considerare la situazione di oggi più grave di quella di Calciopoli.
> Per via dell'omertà.
> 
> Allora, tutti sapevano e tutti parlavano. Moggi rubava. Non era mai stato in discussione questa cosa. Se ne parlava liberamente, non solo nei bar ma anche nelle trasmissioni TV. Che Moggi fosse un ladro non era un meme, era opinione pubblica. Quindi a un certo punto non ci fu timore a far scoppiare il bubbone.
> ...



Finché il Milan non torna ad essere il Milan la vita dei gobbi sarà più facile, se noi non torniamo stabilmente in CL non possiamo ricominciare ad essere il Milan. Il campionato senza il vero Milan sarà comunque un campionato meno difficile da vincere senza troppa fatica provando così a vincere quella che per loro è diventata un'ossessione. Hai detto bene, loro fanno quello che gli pare per continuare a farlo, senza pietà.
In questa stagione gli arbitraggi ci stanno massacrando, e pur essendo mediocri senza "ingiustizie" probabilmente un posto per la CL lo avremmo raggiunto.


----------



## PM3 (7 Aprile 2019)

Saremmo terzi senza errori arbitrale. 
Ovviamente 0 a favore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come già detto in passato, continuo a considerare la situazione di oggi più grave di quella di Calciopoli.
> Per via dell'omertà.
> 
> Allora, tutti sapevano e tutti parlavano. Moggi rubava. Non era mai stato in discussione questa cosa. Se ne parlava liberamente, non solo nei bar ma anche nelle trasmissioni TV. Che Moggi fosse un ladro non era un meme, era opinione pubblica. Quindi a un certo punto non ci fu timore a far scoppiare il bubbone.
> ...



c'è gente anche qui dentro che parla di juve in ciabatte e più forte squadra della storia dell'universo... ma dove vogliamo andare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non so quanto convenga ribellarsi: i singoli club cercano di ottenere il massimo da questo sistema pro-juve, ottenendo così dei favori ricambiando le scansate con la juve.
> Magari un singolo club può fare una denuncia per far aprire un'inchiesta ma probabilmente il sistema odierno è un sistema fantasma: le connessioni con la juve sarebbero difficili da provare, è nell'associazione arbitri e nella FIGC che c'è il marcio.
> Gli arbitri poi non sono affatto comprati, non certo partita dopo partita, forse mai una volta in carriera.
> E' proprio la possibilità di far carriera il premio. Sto Fabbri come ha potuto arbitrare Juve-Milan nella stagione d'esordio? Abbiamo visto il perchè: è stato eccezionalmente bravo ad ignorare le immagini del VAR e a condurre la partita come programmato.
> E' il modello, il capostipite degli arbitri del futuro, che in dote dovranno aver la capacità di distorcere la realtà, per certificare, istituzionalizzare, i furti.



bisogna parlare di certe cose, mica nascondersi. chissenefrega dei favori di quegli sporchi maiali.

per il resto hai ragione e non è un problema di arbitri ma di juve che ci vuole fuori


----------



## wildfrank (7 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io dico basta, ci stanno daneggiando e nessuno dice niente.



GIANNI...GIANNI!!!!!! Dove sei? Nessuno è stato più come te; pane al pane, vino al vino, a costo di rimetterci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Bello fare i "signori", eh?

P.S. So che facciamo schifo, non pensiate che stia dicendo che non avremmo perso senza errori arbitrali.


----------

